
Label Schema: A New Standard Approach to Container Metadata - rossf7
http://thenewstack.io/label-schema-launches-provide-standard-approach-container-metadata/
======
rossf7
RC1 of the Label Schema spec was just announced by Gareth Rushgrove of Puppet
at the Container Camp conference in London. The spec is a community effort
from multiple companies including Puppet, Mesosphere, Microscaling Systems and
Container Solutions.

The spec is a release candidate so we'd like to get as much feedback as
possible from the community. Here is a good place to discuss it but please
also send feedback to the Label Schema mailing list.

